# Eclipse: Multi Monitoring



## byte (22. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich nutze dank Notebook nun zwei Monitore. Da man beim Arbeiten mit Eclipse ja nie genug Platz haben kann, überlege ich im Moment, wie man am sinnvollsten die Anwendung auf beide Monitore anordnen kann. Zur Zeit habe ich in der Java Perspective auf dem Hauptbildschirm das Eclipse Fenster mit Editor und Outliner. Die anderen Tabs (Package Explorer, Console, ...) befinden sich detached links auf dem zweiten Bildschirm. Bin damit schonmal zufrieden. Endlich kann man Package Explorer und Outliner breit genug machen und hat trotzdem noch genug Platz im Editor. 

Die Debug View muss ich nun auch noch sinnvoll detachen, ohne zu große Umstellung zu haben. Am liebsten wäre es mir eigentlich, wenn ich das Hauptfenster auf beiden Monitoren habe (also halt mit Menü, Toolbar doppelt dann), aber jeweils mit ner anderen Auswahl an Views. Aber das geht nicht, oder?

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Roar (22. Jun 2006)

guck ma hier: http://www.eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/t74691.html


----------

